# July re-cap: Mermaid & Oilman's Tourney, Ton's of Pics!!!!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

July has been extremely busy for everyone here at Run-N-Gun. I'd first like to apologize for the gap in my reporting and that the amount of pictures in this one should hopefully make up for some of it. The first part of July it seemed like it was raining us off the water every day before we ever got on it. With the constant downpours on a daily basis, we went ahead and started boarding up our duck hunting ponds to catch as much water as possible since the LCRA water was still a mystery. Even though we weren't able to fish, the rain did a great job of getting some of our duck ponds started and we're still holding a ton of water on the ponds we blocked up. Between the rain storms, the Run-N-Gun team was able to get offshore to participate in the Mermaid Tournament. Friday while pre-fishing the group landed a handful of huge Dolphin, one of which is sitting 2nd runner-up in the STAR tourney right now. On tourney day, lady luck just wasn't on their side, or was it&#8230;&#8230; The girls weren't able to board any good dolphin, but at the first weed line of the morning they doubled up on TWO sails and were successful in leadering both of them. Granite they didn't win the tourney, but they didn't seem to upset by it since two more bills were notched on "One Up's" belt. Once the rain clouds finally did clear up, the 2012 Texas Oilman's Tourney was upon us. This tourney is one that we look forward to every year because not only does the money raised go to a great cause, but we also get to see/hangout with a bunch of our friends and customers all at one time. Not to mention that it really gives the Matagorda area an economical boost and we greatly appreciate it, so THANK YOU to everyone that came down and participated. We had customers start showing up on Tuesday to fish since Friday and Saturday can get crazy with all the boats. Most of these guys aren't from the area and just wanting to have some fish to take back to the jobsite at the end of the week. On Thursday Jerry and I along with Kourney were the only ones that got up to chase filets. After making a few stops and only having a few fish to show for it, we were making a move when a handful of slicks started popping up in the distance. I putt-putted us into position and we started our drift. It wasn't long before I was hooked up and fighting a decent trout. In the process of flipping her onboard, Jerry hooked up with a good trout. We didn't have any idea she was "the trout" until she surfaced right at the boat. I was then scrambling around to get a net and ensure that we get the monster into the boat. A few minutes later we had her safely in the boat and the celebration began! She went a little over 28 inches and just over 8lbs, making her Jerry's largest trout to date and going on the wall. Yes it would have been great to catch her on tourney day because she would have won by over 2.5lbs, but if you ask Jerry I don't think he minds too much. Needless to say we didn't end up placing in the tourney, but the bay and offshore groups all had plenty of filets to take home at the end of the week. The drift fishing in the bay has stayed pretty consistent for it being this late in the summer. Wading with croaker has been producing some great boxes and big fish and we look for it only to improve as we move into August. Our dove fields are already holding great numbers and our teal ponds have water, just waiting on them to start migrating down. Don't wait till the last minute to try and book a trip, right now we still have a few ponds available during opening weekend for Teal season(Sept 15 &16) for anyone interested. Our open fishing days for 

August will be listed below:
_*NICK*_
AUG 2, 3, 5, 6-8, 9, 12, 13-16, 26, 27-29, 31 Labor Day Weekend is also available Sept 1-3

_*Jacob*_
This Fri 27th & Sat 28th
AUG 1-3, 5, 6-17, 26-30

*TONS MORE PICS AT:http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/report/viewtopic.php?p=253#253*










































































*TONS MORE PICS AT:http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/report/viewtopic.php?p=253#253*


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

